# looking for help in indy..



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i need a couple trucks in indy.possible snow sunday night. and my truck is in the shop.

pay negotiable. pay 3 weeks out. and pay is guranteed. theres a few on this board who can tell you. you check will be there when i say it will be there.

contact me thru pm on here.
email payton669 at insightbb.com

or call 812 583- 39 08 

thank you payton


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

He is good for it.I have done some work for him and I was paid.



RCGM
Payton


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Rcgm;368261 said:


> He is good for it.I have done some work for him and I was paid.
> 
> RCGM
> Payton


thanks for the kind words.. with the scum bag non payers running around its reasuring to have someone confirm what i say. thank you brad.

payton


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Wish i had a plow Payton, I'd come to Indy. They are calling for another 4-6 during Monday so far, with all this snow on the ground I'm out of work. I took this utility locating job back in Aug. and didn't have time to save up for winter. Hope you find someone fast...

All Clear


----------



## DJ Contracting (Dec 16, 2003)

payton;368232 said:


> i need a couple trucks in indy.possible snow sunday night. and my truck is in the shop.
> 
> pay negotiable. pay 3 weeks out. and pay is guranteed. theres a few on this board who can tell you. you check will be there when i say it will be there.
> 
> ...


Your about six hours away from me but if you really need some body I can poss free up two trucks. 
Do you have some way of lifting the blades out of a trailer or the back of my trucks.


----------



## Ebbster (Dec 25, 2006)

Payton
im a couple hours south of you if you really need help. I have two trucks I can send up if that can do any help give me a call (502) 417-8425 thanks 


ebbster


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

I got a guy who would love to help you out. I'll send you a PM


----------



## mullis56 (Jul 12, 2005)

Payton, is a good guy. Payton, I think I have your properties for me covered. I still need Scott, is this okay? I'll be calling you later on to confirm all of this. Also, let me know if you have others that are available. Thanks!


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i think ive got coverage but gonna keeps some numbers just incase things dont work out.

and espically if i dont get my truck back..ugh


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

If I take off Tues. & Wed. will you be able to keep me working? payup


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Sure Horse you still plowing for the 10 dollars a hour we agreed upon? 



RCGM
Brad


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Rcgm;369672 said:


> Sure Horse you still plowing for the 10 dollars a hour we agreed upon?
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


I think you forgot a "0" on the end of that number. 

Bigger is not always better. hehe


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

horsepowerlawns;369689 said:


> I think you forgot a "0" on the end of that number.
> 
> Bigger is not always better. hehe


EXACTLY bigger is not always better so a zero would make it bigger. 
I am gonna have to hook up with you and payton because I want to see that truck plow.

RCGM
Brad


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

Rcgm;369693 said:


> EXACTLY bigger is not always better so a zero would make it bigger.
> I am gonna have to hook up with you and payton because I want to see that truck plow.
> 
> RCGM
> Brad


its simply amazing.. he gets in spots that i couldnt think about. and twice as fast as i could think bout it..

in and out by the time i get turned to pull in..

payton


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

Stop inflating my head or I won't be able to fit in the tight spots.


----------



## horsepowerlawns (Nov 12, 2006)

payton;368232 said:


> and pay is guranteed. theres a few on this board who can tell you. you check will be there when i say it will be there.
> 
> thank you payton


 He's a good guy, he paid me.

Now if I can just get the other person I worked for to pay. :realmad:


----------



## sbracken (Jan 27, 2004)

*willing to help*

it's just rain (again!) here in Louisville.  Whenever it's like this I could come up and help you. I have one truck and I have a buddy with another truck. He's willing to travel too

Sam Bracken

Cell: 502 216 9184
Home: 502 225 0737


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Now Payton, didn't someone whack your truck to put it out of service?? I thought I read that elsewhere. What, if anything, can their insurance do to cover your loss of work because of that? 

Woman drilled the right side of mine last year but never had the time to put it in the shop. Fortunately mine is just cosmetic. 

Good luck!!

~Kevin


----------



## kubotazd21 (Sep 30, 2004)

sbracken, Good to know that there is someone else from LaGrange here on this site, and a shoulder that I can cry on from the lack of snow here. I did get to go out last Tuesday night and make a little of money. Need anything at all give me a pm......


----------

